# Rickety Cricket



## Donde (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 27, 2020)

Wow, that's an odd looking one


----------



## Space Face (Oct 27, 2020)

Gnarly looking beast.  Shame bout the clipped antennae and toe but sometimes can't be helped.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 29, 2020)

Nice shot of a gnarly looking cricket. Thanks for sharing your macro images.


----------



## Donde (Oct 29, 2020)

Yes I accidentally clipped the toe but the antennae are extremely long and the insect would be very small in the frame had I included them.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 1, 2020)

Odd-looking creature......


----------

